# I'm about to lose it with the HR24 ... Help Please !!!



## Janice805 (Nov 27, 2005)

On 07/14/10 I had the Whole Home MRV system installed in my house with a new HR24-100. The HR24 kept losing AUDIO and FREEZING (both live and recorded). I could watch a program from another HDDVR in another room (on the HR24), but the HR24 was VERY problematic. All other receivers had no problem with MRV.

OK, called DTV. Yesterday a tech came out and replaced the HR24-100 with another HR24-100. Everything seemed OK, until NOW !!!!!! Same thing. Freezing and Audio. 

My setup was HDMI from the HR24-100 to the audio system to the TV. OK, I changed the HDMI cable to a Monster HDMI (I borrowed it from my Blu-Ray player). Didn't help. Next step I hooked the HR24 (with the Monster Cable) "directly" to my TV (and changed my audio system to the TV Speakers).

STILL NO HELP. FREEZING, etc.

What the @$#$#??? Before I call Direct TV (again), any suggestions??? I'm so frustrated I could spit nails ....


----------



## cosmo (Mar 3, 2005)

with the MRV did they install the right SWM multi switch? it should have a green label on it.
is the cable a RG6 cable? how many receivers are in your house?


----------



## Janice805 (Nov 27, 2005)

I have no way to tell because all that "stuff" is in the crawlspace above my rooms. Access is through the ceiling of a small closet with wiring all over the crawlspace up there. This is a 50-year old house.


----------



## Janice805 (Nov 27, 2005)

Oops. Didn't answer all your questions. Yes (I'm sure) to the right grade of cabling and I have (1) HR23 and (2) HR20's in addition to the main HR24.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Try hooking it up via component/optical if you can. Remove the HDMI cable and reboot.


----------



## Janice805 (Nov 27, 2005)

No component cables. On the phone with Direct TV right now.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

They didn't by chance put a DECA adapter on your HR24 did they?


----------



## Janice805 (Nov 27, 2005)

Runner, I have no idea what they installed because I cannot get into the crawl space above my house. DTV has NOT returned my call about yet a 3rd appointment to fix the problem. If I get DESPERATE (more desperate that is), how do I get rid of this MRV system (temporarily) to just utilize the HR24 (and of course my other HDDVR's "without" this system that's freezing stuff? Can I just pull the plug from the back of the HR24 (my now main unit)?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Janice, I believe these are items that are corrected (or getting significantly close to being corrected) in the next national release.

When it "freezes" do you mean that the system is locked up or that the playback is hanging onto a particular frame. Can you change channels and/or restart the program to get it going again?

I've seen situations on my HR24-500 where it will lock on a frame as I'm doing a 30-second-skip forward. I'm typically doing this via playback (not Live TV). When it locks up I just press {INFO} > More Info > Resume and it starts back for me.

The Audio is a different issue and I am not having this problem. I do use HDMI and have never lost audio on either an HR24-500 or HR24-100.

And again, I believe your troubles will be less once the next release becomes available. I'm just uncertain to the exact timing of that release. It may be a few weeks still.


----------



## Janice805 (Nov 27, 2005)

My post from the day it was first installed 07/14/10:

4. The biggest issue is last night (after the install), I Rewound live TV to view something, then, when I hit PLAY, it would play for about 2 seconds then FREEZE and my audio was totally gone. This also happened on recordings. Reset and everything else didn't cure the problem. 

Doug, this 2nd new HR24-100 is doing the same thing. If I RW or FF (or maybe not even do anything), it PLAYS for about 2 seconds, then FREEZES. Sometimes it will play but have no AUDIO, and sometimes both. The HR24 from 07/14/10 did it intermittently but by yesterday was doing it consistently. Even the installer RESET then the same thing happened. It was totally useless. The new HR24 (from yesterday) performed fine until this morning. Then I tried to rewind to hear something (can be LIVE or RECORDED) and PROOF, no audio and frozen again. I really am frustrated.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm still pretty sure that these items are software issues .. I don't think MRV is the problem, but you can disable MRV by not sharing your playlist on the HR24.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Herdfan said:


> Try hooking it up via component/optical if you can. Remove the HDMI cable and reboot.





Janice805 said:


> No component cables. On the phone with Direct TV right now.


Component cables can be very inexpensive, I would try as Herdfan suggested as this has helped with my HR24-100. As Herdfan stated make sure to remove the HDMI and then reboot. I would trust what Doug states about a software problem that shoud be fixed soon.


----------



## Janice805 (Nov 27, 2005)

OK, tech just called me and will be here in a few minutes. I'll get back with his opinion right afterwards. Thanks.


----------



## Janice805 (Nov 27, 2005)

OK, no good answer. He "shortened" the cabling on my HR20-700 (next to the HR24, I'm not sure why), then, after a phone call to someone, said he thinks the problem will be fixed with a software update (maybe next week). He said they've been getting lots of calls.

I've gotta tell ya, I don't mind waiting if that's truly the problem, but my 1st HR24 got so bad that even a RESET didn't fix the problem. FROZE immediately, no SOUND. I'll just try to be patient and see if this one only freezes "periodically" until the update. But losing the sound makes it really hard to watch TV ... LOL.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Janice805 said:


> OK, no good answer. He "shortened" the cabling on my HR20-700 (next to the HR24, I'm not sure why), then, after a phone call to someone, said he thinks the problem will be fixed with a software update (maybe next week). He said they've been getting lots of calls.
> 
> I've gotta tell ya, I don't mind waiting if that's truly the problem, but my 1st HR24 got so bad that even a RESET didn't fix the problem. FROZE immediately, no SOUND. I'll just try to be patient and see if this one only freezes "periodically" until the update. But losing the sound makes it really hard to watch TV ... LOL.


I tend to think the fix will be soon. When I don't know, but I would geuss in the next couple of weeks.

Good luck, I think you will really like your HR24 once the bugs get worked out.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

BTW, you still may want to go to component/optical for the time in between.


----------



## Janice805 (Nov 27, 2005)

OK, thanks. Looks like my first HR24 was "really" acting out and my 2nd one is just sick with a bug .

Yes, I actually (when it works right) cannot say enough good stuff about the HR24. It's sooooooo fast. One thing I noticed though. When it's recording you cannot SEE the red light, I mean it's barely visible (bust out your binoculars). But, that's OK. I'll trade that any day for blazingly fast, which it is.

One other thing. My internet access has really slowed down lately. Is that MRV maybe?


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

Janice805 said:


> OK, thanks. Looks like my first HR24 was "really" acting out and my 2nd one is just sick with a bug .
> 
> Yes, I actually (when it works right) cannot say enough good stuff about the HR24. It's sooooooo fast. One thing I noticed though. When it's recording you cannot SEE the red light, I mean it's barely visible (bust out your binoculars). But, that's OK. I'll trade that any day for blazingly fast, which it is.
> 
> One other thing. My internet access has really slowed down lately. Is that MRV maybe?


With the D* MRV, it *shouldn't* affect your Internet connection. MRV travels over your coax, not over your home network, and so it should not affect your internet connection.


----------



## Janice805 (Nov 27, 2005)

OK Bandit, but why then is there a do-da for Direct TV coming out of my router? I ask because everything's suddenly so slow and today I bought a wireless Blu-Ray player with "internet" access which I'm planning to hook up tomorrow ...  I'll probably be crawling by the weekend ...


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Not sure about ya'll but the two separate clouds I have connected to the internet have DECA's with green strobes for activity lights. My IRDs must miss home.


----------



## jpitlick (Apr 19, 2007)

Janice805 said:


> OK Bandit, but why then is there a do-da for Direct TV coming out of my router? I ask because everything's suddenly so slow and today I bought a wireless Blu-Ray player with "internet" access which I'm planning to hook up tomorrow ...  I'll probably be crawling by the weekend ...


The "do-da for DirecTV coming out of [your] router" is what allows you to use OnDemand and TVApps. The receivers need internet access for those features.


----------



## mystic7 (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow, and I thought I had problems, being out of work for a year and a half now. Silly me. The only HD tv I'll be watching soon will be at Best Buy. Just to put things in perspective.


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

Janice805 said:


> OK Bandit, but why then is there a do-da for Direct TV coming out of my router? I ask because everything's suddenly so slow and today I bought a wireless Blu-Ray player with "internet" access which I'm planning to hook up tomorrow ...  I'll probably be crawling by the weekend ...


If you are not using On Demand/TV Apps, you could unhook the "do-da" at your router. I usually unplug the cat5 cable between the router and the white DECA box (do-da) when I'm not using these features to lower the router traffic. My MRV still works great without the router connection.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

not necessarily a good idea unless you have assigned Static addresses to the H/ HRs.

Disconnected from the router, their DHCP address will timeout and start reverting to a 169. . . . address. . . which will work when everybody gets on the same subnet.


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

dennisj00 said:


> not necessarily a good idea unless you have assigned Static addresses to the H/ HRs.
> Disconnected from the router, their DHCP address will timeout and start reverting to a 169. . . . address. . . which will work when everybody gets on the same subnet.


Forgot to mention that my router/modem/pc are powered off most of the time. This is probably why I've not had any issues.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> I'm still pretty sure that these items are software issues .. I don't think MRV is the problem, but you can disable MRV by not sharing your playlist on the HR24.


yeah I know this issue all to well. run component, don't waste time trying anything else.


----------

